# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Executer un exe en php (Unable to fork)

## Alain15

Bonjour,

je dois faire un programme qui execute des qu'on clique sur un lien un programme .exe, j'ai essay avec system, exec etc...

mais chaque fois Unable to fork??

que dois je faire?? merci

----------


## yiannis

tu es sous IIS ?

----------


## Alain15

oui je suis sous IIS  ::P:

----------


## SnakemaN

Question con : Tu es bien sur que ton executable et bien cot serveur ?  ::aie::  

Sinon un 'tit bout de code pour voir ?  ::):

----------


## yiannis

un petit lien pour toi :;):

----------


## Alain15

je suis sur  100% qu'il est sur le serveur, mais je suppose que c'est une question de droit

----------


## yiannis

lis le lien que je t'ai envoye au sujet du runas  :;):

----------


## Alain15

j'ai lu mais y a pas grand chose

----------


## yiannis

pourtant, je lis ca :



> La seule solution semble donc de donner les droits  l'utilisateur IIS d'attaquer cmd.exe, de bien veiller  dcocher l'option d'interdiction dans les options, ou de se passer de l'appel  des outils extrieurs.

----------


## Alain15

Ben j'ai rsolu moi mme le problme...

voici la solution:

en faite il faut autoriser l'utilisateur annonyme  executer cmd.exe qui se trouve dans system32... une fois fais ca ca marche...

----------


## Alain15

ca ne marche pas encore correctement...

le programme est lanc vu que je recois un email mais il fait pas le deplacement du fichier d'un dossier vers l'autre...

----------


## yiannis

probleme de droit sur le dossier????

----------


## Alain15

ben je pense pas vu que j'ai mis tous les droits

----------


## Alain15

si ca marche pas je peux essayer de lancer un fichier perl, qui lui va executer le fichier.exe. ca peut marcher??

----------

